
Wick: Bringing the Spirit of Flash to the Modern Web - y2bd
https://medium.com/@zrispo/wick-bringing-the-spirit-of-flash-to-the-modern-web-aad9ba3ce978#
======
y2bd
Past discussion on Wick (8 months ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13244827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13244827)

